# Downloadable .IMG File Versions?



## vask (Jan 22, 2009)

It is nice having downloadable .ISO images to install FreeBSD with links at:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.1R/announce.html

However, USB Flash Drives are becomming increasingly more popular over Optical Media like CDs/DVDs.  I say this especially in light of the popularity of netbooks which are usually sold without a CD/DVD drive.

It would be nice if there were downloadable .IMG files so that creating a Bootable FreeBSD Install USB Flash Disk would be possible.  More info on .IMG files here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMG_(file_format)

There are utilities that help with the creation of an .IMG file from a .ISO file like UNetbootin. See:
http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
However, FreeBSD should NOT have to rely on a 3rd party to create a .IMG. Even PCBSD seems to have a downloadble IMG file so why not FreeBSD 7.1? See "PC-BSD Boot-Only USB 32bit (i386) - Boot only USB for network & internet installs" at:
http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/

Even with a downloadable .IMG you will still have to find some way to get it on disk, but this would be synonymous with a "Burner Program" for a .ISO.  I was looking at dd for this. See:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)

Optical media sucks... I am just trying to think of the future...


----------



## vask (Jan 23, 2009)

Even if there is not a supported/sponsored download for .IMG files on FreeBSD.org...  I would still like to get a FreeBSD 7.1 (Or Newer) Install USB Flash Disk .IMG file (like there is with PCBSD) from someone as a personal favor.

-John


----------



## trev (Jan 23, 2009)

Do you already have FreeBSD installed or not?


----------



## vask (Jan 23, 2009)

No, I was not yet able to get FreeBSD 7.1 installed on my Acer Aspire One so could someone please make me a bootable FreeBSD 7.1 USB Flash Disk Image!

More Info:

I was able to get PCBSD on installed by doing a network install from the bootable flash .IMG file provided at:
http://www.pcbsd.org/content/view/21/11/
[PC-BSD Boot-Only USB 32bit (i386) - Boot only USB for network & internet installs]

PCBSD works and loads but I was unable to setup a partitioning scheme.  GParted sees the file system as "unknown" and there does not appear to be any swap.

Also, I don't want all the extras that PCBSD installs...

And I am more familiar with FreeBSD NOT PCBSD!


----------



## vask (Jan 24, 2009)

I was finally able to make a .IMG file and I almost have FreeBSD Installed.

See:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=10366&postcount=2


----------

